#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Do you prefer Tv ads or Paper ads?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Advertisements are a way of promotion to promote a certain product into the market. Tv and paper ads are a method of promotion!

Among these two which one would you prefer, TV ADS OR PAPER ADS?

----------

